Ask HN: What are the recommended books on Social Influence? - febin
======
afarrell
I assume if you're asking, you've likely already read "How to Win Friends and
Influence People". If not, do so.

One of the themes in it is how listening is a skill and applying it is one of
the most powerful ways to influence people because it conveys to people, "I
have an understanding of your concerns. When I advocate a course of action,
I've done the work to take these concerns into account and evaluate trade-offs
with them. You can trust me on this."

Books which also discuss the skill of listening include:

* Difficult Conversations, by the Harvard Negotiation Project

* Thanks for the Feedback, by the Harvard Negotiation Project

* and a bit of Decisive, by Chip & Dan Heath

Though the other things it says about decision-making processes are likely
more useful, since persuasion involves influencing decision-making

Lastly, because both listening and persuasion both kinda depend on forming a
good Theory of Mind, I'll recommend Thinking Fast and Slow. It is a bit
farther-removed from your question, but also very generally useful.

------
bkohlmann
“Influence” and “Pre-suasion” by Robert Cialdini

~~~
w4tson
+1 for this. I came across it while reading Farnam Street blog. The book
really helped me level up at work

